# de bonne guerre



## simenon

Buongiorno a tutti. Non trovo un'espressione italiana adatta a tradurre "de bonne guerre" in questa frase:

"Il était alors de bonne guerre, entre collectifs d'écrivans, de s'invectiver."

Secondo voi posso tradurre così:
"All’epoca, tra i collettivi di scrittori, l’ingiuria era considerata un’arma legittima".
O addirittura:
"All’epoca, nelle dispute tra collettivi di scrittori, l’ingiuria era considerata un’arma legittima". 
Che ne pensate?


----------



## Corsicum

_De bonne guerre = conforme aux règles acceptées par avance par les adversaires (dans une lutte ou une compétition)_
http://fr.encarta.msn.com/dictionary_2016010854/guerre.html
 
Pour la traduction je ne sais pas du tout, mais par curiosité, j’ai retrouvé une expression peut être désuète : _Giuocare di buono ?_
_Dictionnaire français-italien et italien-français_
_Antonio Buttura,Angelo Maria Renzi 1861_
_Faire quelque chose de bonne lutte, de bonne guerre, de bon jeux, sans fraude = Giuocare Di buono operar cun lealtà_
_http://books.google.fr/books?id=Ve4...epage&q="de bonne guerre" con ragione&f=false_
 
Accademia della Crusca, Guiuseppi Manuzzi - 1836
_Giuocare di buono__, vale Oprar con lealtà_
_http://books.google.fr/books?id=df0...AEwAA#v=onepage&q="Giuocare Di buono"&f=false_
_ _


----------



## simenon

Merci. C'est intéressant. Je ne connaissais pas l'expression "giocare di buono" et en fait elle doit etre plutot vieille. Le problème est que en tous cas les expression italienne corréspondentes, meme plus moderne, comme par example "lealmente", ne font pas allusion à la guerre, à la dispute. Et donc la phrase resulterait difficile à compredre. Car dans l'expression "de bonne guerre" en réalité on ne dit pas seulement qu'on agit de façon régulière et loyale, mais on dit que on agit de façon régulière et loyale à l'intérieur d'une lutte. C'est pour ça que en italien j'avais pensé de employer le mot "arme".


----------



## Corsicum

C’était par curiosité dans l’attente de réponses de spécialistes, à ce niveau de subtilité je suis incapable d’avoir un avis tranché…mais il me semble que « _un’arma legittima_ » correspond ? 
Il faut peut être poser la question sur le fil Italien ?


Vu aussi :
De bonne guerre = senza ipocrisia ?
http://dictionnaire.reverso.net/francais-italien/guerre


----------



## chlapec

Forse puoi fare qualcosa con *"gioco pulito"*


----------



## Curandera

Forse:

_'Un tempo, si riteneva l'ingiuria come legittima forma/arma di scambio tra i collettivi di scrittori'._


----------



## Corsicum

Juste pour apprendre, une tentative :
_Legittima = d’uso ?_
_Un’arma legittima : un'arma d'uso__ ?_
_L’ingiuri erano d'uso all'epoca_
_L’ingiura era un'arma d'uso all'epoca_
__ 
___________________________________________
__ 
_Buon Natale _


----------



## simenon

Grazie a tutti. 
En ce cas "legittima" n'est pas exactement égal a "d'uso" et surtout en italien on dit "arma legittima" et non pas "arma d'uso". Dire simplement "_Le ingiurie erano d'uso all'epoca_" selon moi est un peu restrictif, comme une banalisation du texte. 
"Gioco pulito" non mi riesce di inserirlo nella frase. Comunque ci penserò. Altrimenti lascio la mia "arma legittima". Grazie ancora.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao, Simenon,
A propos de banalisation, je pense que actuellement, en français, "de bonne guerre" fait plus penser à quelque chose de banal, de normal, de régulier -selon les règles-, et que le mot guerre a moins d'importance .


----------



## Curandera

Peut-on traduire en disant _'di norma'_ ou _'a quel tempo era buona regola che ci si ingiuriasse tra i collettivi di scrittori'? _


----------



## matoupaschat

Curandera said:


> Peut-on traduire en disant _'di norma'_ ou _'a quel tempo era buona regola che ci si ingiuriasse tra i collettivi di scrittori'? _


Io direi di sí, però, non sono un madrelingua italiano...


----------



## simenon

Curandera said:


> Peut-on traduire en disant _'di norma'_ ou _'a quel tempo era buona regola che ci si ingiuriasse tra i collettivi di scrittori'? _


Grazie mille per le proposte. Continuo a essere indecisa. _A quel tempo era buona regola che ci si ingiuriasse tra i collettivi di scrittori _non mi suona bene in italiano. E poi credo che il senso sia un po' diverso, perché dire "era buona norma" o "buona regola" sembra significare che è addirittura una cosa positiva. Nel senso che si dice "è buona norma" per indicare qualcosa che si dovrebbe fare e non qualcosa che non è riprovevole fare. Mentre la frase originale significa solo che all'epoca era ammesso l'insulto, non che era una cosa positiva o consigliabile, ma semplicemente ammessa, non condannata, non considerata una forma di maleducazione. 
A propos de ce que Matoupaschat dit (merci pour ta précisation), il est vrai que desormais en français on ne pense plus à la guerre, mais il est vrai aussi que dans ma phrase on fait allusion aux contrastes entre les écrivains desquels on n'a pas parlé et donc en eliminant l'allusion (guerre) on risque de rendre plus difficile la comprehension.


----------



## Juri

Basterebbe far precedere _una_ _buona regola_ da *forse*, per rendere lo spirito della frase, che appare essere ironico-spiritosa.
Fors'anche una buona regola di guerra...


----------

